# Should the President of the USA be required to have a college degree?



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

http://www.ibtimes.com/scott-walker...ree-damage-his-presidential-prospects-1766298



> Social mobility is one of the most heavily touted benefits of a college education, but Wisconsin Gov. Scott Walker has reached the highest elected office in his state without a degree. The Republican governor has plans to obtain a diploma, but he might want to rethink that if he’s considering a run for president: Not having a degree may actually be an asset for Walker in 2016 -- even if a successful run would make him the first commander-in-chief without one since Harry Truman more than 60 years ago.
> “We worry more these days about our president being elitist than being quote-unquote ‘like us,’” said Arthur Sanders, a political science professor at Drake University in Des Moines, Iowa. “We want them to be both ordinary people and special, so if [Walker] tells his story the right way, I think he can probably use it to his advantage.”



It amazes me that this would be seen by some as an "Advantage".   Personally, I would want the President, no matter which party to be educated.  What's next... Illiteracy as an advantage...?    A President signing bills with his "X"?    Of course I'm being facetious, but one has to wonder what is wrong with obtaining a higher education, and what is so great about NOT having one?


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

Of course that might explain this

http://thinkprogress.org/election/2015/02/02/3616140/scott-walker-university-students/



> Wisconsin Governor Scott Walker (R) will unveil a budget Tuesday night that aims to slash hundreds of millions of dollars from the state’s public universities over the next two years. Students, professors and state lawmakers are already blasting the plan — the deepest cut in state history — and tell ThinkProgress they’re organizing to block its passage.
> Ahead of his presentation of the budget to the state legislature, Governor Walker told local right-wing radio host Charlie Sykes that his budget cuts over the past few years have created positive “efficiencies” at the university, and offered: “Maybe it’s time for faculty and staff to start thinking about teaching more classes and doing more work.”
> At the same time, Walker is calling for a nearly $500 million new basketball stadium in Milwaukee for the Bucks. Under his plan, the state would take out $200 million in bonds to pay for the arena, and the county and city of Milwaukee would have to chip in as well. The team’s owner has promised some private funding, and Walker claims the taxes the NBA players will pay will make up the difference.




Guess it's just a matter of PRIORITIES!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Of course that might explain this
> 
> http://thinkprogress.org/election/2015/02/02/3616140/scott-walker-university-students/
> 
> ...



:crying:


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> http://www.ibtimes.com/scott-walker...ree-damage-his-presidential-prospects-1766298
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me that this would be seen by some as an "Advantage".   Personally, I would want the President, no matter which party to be educated.  What's next... Illiteracy as an advantage...?    A President signing bills with his "X"?    Of course I'm being facetious, but one has to wonder what is wrong with obtaining a higher education, and what is so great about NOT having one?



I was somewhat held back for lack of a degree but I did military service, then came marriage and the need to work so I never got there.  I did manage to be promoted by General Dynamics to a supervisory position with a 20 analyst crew without a degree (against policy) and moved up from there to Procurement Administrator of all Energy Systems. I worked hard and compensated for lack of education (college) by lots of reading.  Many who are graduated from colleges come out with less knowledge than some high school kids.  BTW G. Bush had a degree which proves there is such a thing as a educated fool.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

No one is knocking life experiences and common sense..  I have a nursing degree and I can tell you the I am NOT qualified to be President of the United States.  I'm not being elitist here, but this is the highest office in the land..  shouldn't the President be held to that standard?  Shouldn't he at least have a degree in Law?  Government?..Political Science?    some sort of related field?   Would you want your doctor to have done a lot of reading, but never went to Medical school?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No one is knocking life experiences and common sense..  I have a nursing degree and I can tell you the I am NOT qualified to be President of the United States.  I'm not being elitist here, but this is the highest office in the land..  shouldn't the President be held to that standard?  Shouldn't he at least have a degree in Law?  Government?..Political Science?    some sort of related field?   Would you want your doctor to have done a lot of reading, but never went to Medical school?



Aside from physicians which are a specialty (medical school),  I think honest common sense trumps a college degree.  I believe in some cases college is mandatory but trade schools are a better choice for many.  As to President, no I do not believe they should be required to do more than be intelligent and their staff can manage the legal advice, etc.  I read somewhere that today's college degree is no better than the education received in high school years ago.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

I can see your point, however, I disagree...  I still think that a college degree should be mandatory to be President.   That aside..   I believe the meat of my post was the fact that Walker has cut $300 million from the Wisconsin State College system... and want's to spend $500 million on a new stadium for the Bucks..    I really think this man has no common sense either... let alone no degree.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Many who are graduated from colleges come out with less knowledge than some high school kids.  BTW G. Bush had a degree which proves there is such a thing as a educated fool.



That's very true, I agree.  A college degree shouldn't be mandatory, of course someone who is so illiterate that he needs to sign his name with an X would be another story, lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

I believe there is more to Walkers story...   but again... all speculation, so of course it depends on WHY he didn't finish college..  he dropped out in his senior year. 

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/05/31/1096344/-Scott-Walker-college-drop-out-or-kicked-out#

Another observation...  Why do some people look down on people with degrees?  Is it any worse than people looking down on those without them?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

QS.....You say Tamoto I say tomato, you say Patoto, I say potato.....


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Feb 17, 2015)

Why would any requirements other than those set forth in the Constitution restrict who can be elected POTUS?  Once we require a degree, is a Master's enough... a Doctorate?  In what discipline?  What would a college degree in literature or graphic arts provide above a junior college Assoicates degree in political science?  
When do we begin requiring some "qualification testing"?  Ummm... Who authors such a "test"?  Democrats... Republicans... Libertarians?

Rather than require a college degree, I'd rather see us disqualify any person who has served in Congress or has worked as a lobbyist.  Either of those job experiences certainly diminsh the abilty to bring an unbiased mind to the arena.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

So long as they bring A mind..


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

True.  I especially agree about lobbyists, they are running this country on some counts.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

So every job I have ever applied for has requirements..and those requirements are openly stated on any job description, including education level..   So.. I'm not understanding why people feel that the President of the United States shouldn't have a requirement of having a college degree?   Seems like that's the highest job in the country... and there should be at least a minimum education level needed..  Why not?


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 17, 2015)

Should the president have a degree, is a degree worth it or does it make you smarter are different questions. Since a lot of other federal jobs require a degree and then some for the president to be required to have a degree is not a stretch. Federal agents who enforce federal law for the most part have a college degree. FBI agents used to be required to have a law degree, advanced accounting/license or advanced engineering skills. Now if you have a 4 year degree and a second language that will get in to a federal job. But since the president is supposed to follow federal law just like college degreed federal agents yes the president should have a degree.

That being said the person in question has 3 of 4 years completed. Many federal jobs will let you have 60 college credit and military service in lieu of a degree. The same criteria should apply for the president.

But do not confuse the requirement with the value of college.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No one is knocking life experiences and common sense..  I have a nursing degree and I can tell you the I am NOT qualified to be President of the United States.  I'm not being elitist here, but this is the highest office in the land..  shouldn't the President be held to that standard?  Shouldn't he at least have a degree in Law?  Government?..Political Science?    some sort of related field?   Would you want your doctor to have done a lot of reading, but never went to Medical school?



Good judgement is not something that comes with a college degree. Our PM is a Rhodes scholar and he is hopeless. What is needed is someone with wisdom founded on life experience. You can always seek the advice of learned people but the final decisions require wisdom and integrity.


----------



## Lon (Feb 17, 2015)

Absolutely not. A degree, no matter what it is in has no baring on how effective a person would be as president. Some are impressed with past president's that had a degree from Harvard or some other Ivy League institution. That's a form of elitism. Ronald Reagan graduated from EUREKA COLLEGE LBJ from TEXAS STATE TEACHERS COLLEGE. The better test is the track record of the candidate since first entering PUBLIC SERVICE.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Not likely to see candidates without a degree of some sort besides Walker, and most will have attended prestigious universities...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2015)

I still don't agree.... somehow it just seem wrong that even a low level DC congressional aide likely needs a degree to get that job... that the President does not?   But that's just me I guess...   and it's not that I am a snobby elitist...  I somehow feel that the leader of the free world should have some credentials above and beyond.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Most have and most still will.  In fact, it will be the rare candidate who doesn't, so this debate is moot...


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 18, 2015)

It's an election, not a job interview.
The number of exclusions should be minimal and mostly related to criminal record or similar.
Presumably the selection process will pick the best candidate, and if it doesn't, the people can reject him or her.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 18, 2015)

The odds of anyone not coming from the educational and financial elite in our country are slim to none...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> It's an election, not a job interview.
> The number of exclusions should be minimal and mostly related to criminal record or similar.
> Presumably the selection process will pick the best candidate, and if it doesn't, the people can reject him or her.



Are you kidding me?    NOT a job interview?  It most certainly is.. only the candidate is selected by many not just the HR department.   I think and would HOPE that when someone rises to the level of thinking of running for... AND becoming President of the USA... they would have an education AS WELL as common sense and good judgment.  It shouldn't be an either/or proposition... it should be a BOTH kinda thing.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 18, 2015)

Education and intelligence are completely different things. There are various reasons why intelligent people don't get college degrees. 

There are also intelligent people with college degrees who are untrustworthy. 

A college degree should not be a factor for or against a candidate.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 18, 2015)

The more education the better....we could end up having someone in the White House that can see Russia from their back porch otherwise.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 18, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> The more education the better....we could end up having someone in the White House that can see Alaska from their back porch otherwise.



Liberal idiots complain like hell when someone says something bad about the president but take every opportunity to bash any conservative. You spent 8 years bashing Bush then the next 4 years blaming Bush for every Obama screw-up. 

And you wonder why there is such a rift between the parties. Try talking about a subject without bad mouthing someone for a change.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 18, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> Liberal idiots complain like hell when someone says something bad about the president but take every opportunity to bash any conservative. You spent 8 years bashing Bush then the next 4 years blaming Bush for every Obama screw-up.
> 
> And you wonder why there is such a rift between the parties. Try talking about a subject without bad mouthing someone for a change.



.......and you should take your own advice.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> Liberal idiots complain like hell when someone says something bad about the president but take every opportunity to bash any conservative. You spent 8 years bashing Bush then the next 4 years blaming Bush for every Obama screw-up.
> 
> And you wonder why there is such a rift between the parties. Try talking about a subject without bad mouthing someone for a change.




Now now now...... no name calling...   lol!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 18, 2015)

Conservatives are blaming Obama for things Bush did, even Hurricane Katrina!  

As for degrees, Sarah Palin has a degree (although she had to attend 5 different colleges for some reason to get it), and she's as dumb as they come.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Conservatives are blaming Obama for things Bush did, even Hurricane Katrina!
> 
> As for degrees, Sarah Palin has a degree (although she had to attend 5 different colleges for some reason to get it), and she's as dumb as they come.



However, just because one person with a degree is a dumbass.... that does NOT mean that everyone with a degree is...  Same as it does not mean that everyone without has this wealth of common sense and judgment..   We need to find candidates preferably with both.


----------



## mporta (Feb 18, 2015)

Whoa! everybody!  I wish I'd found this thread yesterday! 

 As many of you have pointed out,  having a degree doesn't make you either intelligent or a leader.  And just FYI,  you'd have to amend the Constitution to require a degree.  Does anyone here REALLY think that a Congress that hasn't passed a true budget in more than six years, could come together to draft an amendment to the Constitution?  Then to  go to the states to get their approval?  That seems like a "Good luck, Charlie!" kind of a pipe dream!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2015)

mporta said:


> Whoa! everybody!  I wish I'd found this thread yesterday!
> 
> As many of you have pointed out,  having a degree doesn't make you either intelligent or a leader.  And just FYI,  you'd have to amend the Constitution to require a degree.  Does anyone here REALLY think that a Congress that hasn't passed a true budget in more than six years, could come together to draft an amendment to the Constitution?  Then to  go to the states to get their approval?  That seems like a "Good luck, Charlie!" kind of a pipe dream!



I think we are all AWARE that it's not in the Constitution... BUT the Constitution was written over 200 years ago.  Not many people had college degrees... in fact there were not that many colleges here..   BUT.... this is the year 2015...  Having a degree is almost a prerequisite for any high power job in just about every industry.  So.. I will still stand by my opinion..  A President should have brains, common sense AND be educated.

Still, you are correct... THIS Congress is not even able to pass the salt at a dinner table let alone amend the Constitution.


----------



## mporta (Feb 18, 2015)

Well put, Quicksilver!  I particularly like the salt analogy!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll only quarrel with one thing.  There is a difference between having a college degree and being educated.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I'll only quarrel with one thing.  There is a difference between having a college degree and being educated.



Hopefully one with a degree would be educated..  My contention is that the President should be both...   However, I too have known my share of people with degrees that were downright goofy...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> However, just because one person with a degree is a dumbass.... that does NOT mean that everyone with a degree is...  Same as it does not mean that everyone without has this wealth of common sense and judgment..   We need to find candidates preferably with both.



QS, wasn't implying that everyone with a degree is dumb.  Just saying having one didn't mean one is smart or had common sense.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 18, 2015)

Just on the value of a practical application of a so called college degree/education in politics.

State Department official with a masters degree says ISIS members just need a job.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marie_Harf

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...nt-spokeswoman-floats-jobs-as-answer-to-isis/


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Just on the value of a practical application of a so called college degree/education in politics.
> 
> State Department official with a masters degree says ISIS members just need a job.
> 
> ...



I heard that....  apparently that's her opinion...  So does that mean she is stupid?


----------



## mporta (Feb 18, 2015)

And this bimbo is in the STATE DEPARTMENT????  What kind of a degree do you suppose she got?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 18, 2015)

This man didn't have a university degree but was a self educator. He was also a great leader and achieved a lot of reforms.



> *Paul Keating
> *
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> _This article is about the Australian Prime Minister. _
> ...


A man like Paul Keating is rare these days but such as he should not be screened out for lack of a college degree.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2015)

mporta said:


> And this bimbo is in the STATE DEPARTMENT????  What kind of a degree do you suppose she got?



So you do NOT think that perhaps poverty is instrumental in promoting the radicalization of muslim youth?  Maybe in the same way that poverty promotes African American youth to turn to street gangs and crimes?   Seriously...   Perhaps they DO need jobs and some hope... and they may NOT adopt radiacal  ideas.. 

I don't find her idea outrageous at all...  Sounds like someone with an EDUCATION and  common sense.


----------

